# found another aurora tool in my pops house



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Heres a interested story, since my dad worked at aurora west Hempstead and now he is 85 and still in the same house I grew up in, every once in a while he finds another artifact from his job, well this time he calls me up and tells me about a work board that his buddy used on the assembly line, so I couldnt wait to get it and here it is and ur darn straight I am using it. 

View attachment 226362


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

VERY nice piece of history! Thanks for posting!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*NICE FIND*
Every find is another piece of the puzzle 
I'll bet he has some cool stories to tell.
I hope you run across a case of Super 11
Thank your Dad for the nice work mat.

gt40


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Kev,
If you haven't already, get your dad to tell you about Aurora's slot car history. Record it if you can. I bet he has some great details and knowledge of what went on back then.

Charlie


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It would be nice to know what happened to the tooling for all of the bodies. I presume it went to the scrap yard or something would have turned up by now.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Well slotheads, dont want to open a can of worms here but my dad was always secretive about his job but has lately been opening up. He says his buddy he worked with and still keeps in touch with, had the round hard cardboard drums of the pellets they melted down to make the bodys, (dont know if he got them from west hempstead or the brooklyn plant were I believe they made plastic costume jewelry before slot cars) so of course I asked him if there was any brown, black or orange ones lol hoping there is. He (my dads friend) said they are mine when he passes because right now he cant give them up because they are the legs to his workbench! These old people have no concept of collecting toy cars, after all they were the ones that sold or threw them away when we were kids, which in a way is a good thing because if every parent held on to them then our little cars wouldn't be worth anything today.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Kev,
> If you haven't already, get your dad to tell you about Aurora's slot car history. Record it if you can. I bet he has some great details and knowledge of what went on back then.
> 
> Charlie


Good idea, thanks


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

not just that, but video your parents for thier history in general.

I did my mom in 2015, and recently my dad's sister (my dad is gone)
Just a lot of fun and something to give my kids and their kids


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

slotking said:


> not just that, but video your parents for thier history in general.
> 
> I did my mom in 2015, and recently my dad's sister (my dad is gone)
> Just a lot of fun and something to give my kids and their kids


Good Idea, thanks


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Rich Dumas said:


> It would be nice to know what happened to the tooling for all of the bodies. I presume it went to the scrap yard or something would have turned up by now.


Im sure that stuff is floating around somewere


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

When Aurora folded in 1983 most of their inventory of cars and parts was sold for peanuts. There was a lot of stuff, REH ended up with the bulk of it, I believe and NOS rolling chassis are still being sold today. Most of the spare parts have long since been sold. The NOS spare parts that are sold today usually come from disassembled rolling chassis. I imagine that employees scooped up some things that have either been lost or have changed hands since then. I asked about the tooling for the bodies because although the chassis were made in Asia the bodies were made by Aurora in the US. It has been 33 years, if the tooling had not gone to the scrap yard it should have turned up by now, perhaps some of it is forgotten and gathering dust in a basement or attic.
The tooling for the Aurora model kits must have survived, many of those have been re-issued.


----------

